# Completely new to TiVo modding (flames need not apply)



## TripEllex (Nov 28, 2010)

Let me state that after reading these forums quite a bit over the past 24 hours, I've noticed an alarming trend for what some might call "stupid or RTFM questions" being met with rude, ignorant responses by some. So let me make the following clear:

1) I have used the search function, extensively, both here and on Google.
2) I am completely new to TiVo modding/hacking/tinkering.
3) I have been modding tech gadgets since the late 80s, so I'd be considered a seasoned vet in that area. So no need to "dumb it down" as it were.


I apologize if that sounds harsh, but I don't need some 3000+ postcount troll being all elitist and condescending, screaming about "Use the search, dumb***". Trust me, I have, hence why I'm resorting to asking for assistance, as 99&#37; of what I've found (mostly via Google) are depreciated tutorials, dead links and aggravation. Earnest, thoughtful and most of all helpful responses would be greatly appreciated.


Having said that, I recently bought two TiVo units from Goodwill, an S2 TCD649080 Dual tuner and an S2 TCD24008A. Both are 80gig units, which I'm not seeking to upgrade capacity right now. I haven't even subscribed to the service yet, though that may be coming shortly. What I'm mainly after is simply enabling Telnet/FTP on at least the 240, since I need to find a PROM for the 649 before I do anything else to it. Both units are on ver. 9.3.2b-01-2. The 240 has a Linksys USB Adapter attached, and both units came with Wireless-G adapters. Neither came with their original remotes, so I ordered a few replacements off eBay and I'm using a universal for the time being. Both units appear to be standalones, though I'm unsure as they were bought second hand, and DIRECTV is listed as the Sat provider.

So now for my questions:

1) What is the most up-to-date method and software for enabling Telnet on a 240? Most tutorials I've found are depreciated and are from 2005 or before.

2) Is there any open source FW replacements (similar to DD-WRT for routers) that can be used to enable basic non-sub service, or transform a unit into a Slingbox?

3) What mods (i.e. 30 sec skip) should I look into for either box?

4) Anything else I should know to get me started on the road to TiVo hacking independence?

Also on a final note, I currently have LBA48-4.04 and InstantCake IC2-TCD240-7.2.0-oth-01-2-140 burned to disc. Unfortunately my PC only has one IDE port, so I have no way of backing up the original drive before I begin modding. I'm willing to take the risk.

I appreciate any and all help that you can offer.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

1.) What do you hope to do here? Download recordings? You can do that once tivo box has service and transfers enabled on tivo.com, login to your account, under DVR preferences, OR if you called in to customer service and they can do that. Download software options; Tivo Desktop, pytivo, kmttg.

2.) Discussion on hacking for non service is not allowed.

3.) During playback of recordings, press select - play - select - 3 -0 - select, 3 bong sounds = 30 sec skip is on; repeat to turn off.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I am going to expand on ThAbto's comment on hacking, in that making a TiVo (at least running TiVo software) do subscribed things (including basic recording), to avoid subscription fees, and extract recordings outside of the mechanisms provided, is considered theft of service here, so a forbidden topic. There are plenty of threads about that subject elsewhere.

As for alternative software, the most I have heard of is a Debian version that runs as a network server. If there were an alternative DVR software (I haven't heard of one), it likely would be OT here.

As for telnet, look into the Sapper thread to get that. There is really not alot of value you can get from hacking a Series 2, and stay within rules here. The most I would say is TiVoWeb Plus, and if you would like, onscreen Caller ID. 

As of now, none of my series 2 Tivos are software hacked, the only hardware hack being an IR input, to extend control to elsewhere in the home.


----------



## TripEllex (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe my questions came off the wrong way, because both of you have reiterated the thing about no illegal discussion, etc. So let me clarify a bit.


I'm not looking to say "Screw you Tivo Inc!" and get free service. As I stated, I have two boxes I bought USED. Not new. And both units are old systems, not Premiere, not HD, not anything relevent. I fully intend on getting Tivo service on the 649. But that leaves me with a problem: What to do with an old 240 unit that is essentially a doorstop right now.

I personally see nothing wrong or illegal with taking a depreciated system that is nearing its operational life expectancy, and repurposing it for something else, which is exactly what I want to do. My goal is to take this doorstop 240, and find another use for it, either as an open source media server, a web server or something. While I appreciate your collective consciousness and conscience in supporting Tivo Inc with continued subscription fees, this second system will never be used for that purpose, not while I own it. I simply want to make it useful for another purpose, and I'm seeking ideas, links to tutorials elsewhere on the web or at least someone to point me in the direction I should head, if not this forum. I don't need lectures regarding piracy or illicit activity, I'm 42 years old and have been doing this sort of thing longer than many of you have been alive, and your opinions and convictions regarding my desire to repurpose this unit will fall on deaf ears, I assure you. 

Right now you're thinking "What an ass this guy is", and you'd be right, as I have no time nor patience in my middle age for lectures, flames and scoldings. If I chose the wrong board to come to for assistance, then my apologies and I will be more then happy to find another place to look. At the very least, please point me in the direction I should look, even if it's an IRC channel.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Need I say it again.

Other than "debian linux on TiVo" (search the web for that), what you want is forbidden discussion here, since (for the purposes of board rules) you want to avail yourself of subscribed features of the TiVo software (considered theft of service here). We cannot give names of places which can help you achieve your goal. One place, which is deeper into TiVo hacking, and has a "No TiVo service" theft rule, we cannot name. We do not support non TiVo software here.



Although they are not sold anymore, or supported with software updates, older Series 2s are still very usable with subscription. I am happily using a 140 model which has Product Lifetime. For all practical purposes, all of the Series 2 models, with latest software, do the same thing.

The fact you bough you TiVo used doesn't matter, it is still a TiVo DVR running TiVo software, and you must subscribe the unit to license the software. There is no entilement here or anywhere to use it without subscription, except boat anchor mode.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

"Let me state that after reading these forums quite a bit over the past 24 hours..."

24 whole hours, huh?

"I'm 42 years old and have been doing this sort of thing longer than many of you have been alive...I have no time nor patience in my middle age..."

Let me state that I got my first soldering iron 8 years before TripEllex was born, but despite half a century of electronics experience of one kind or another, I'd never dream of coming in here with that attitude and still expect people to spend their valuable time trying to help me out.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

unitron said:


> I'd never dream of coming in here with that attitude and still expect people to spend their valuable time trying to help me out.


Heh. Wait til he tries to cop that attitude over on the 'other' forum. They'll eat him alive, or better yet, just ignore him.

You really can't jump into a forum copping that much attitude and expect to get any help at all. Really. Especially not with the whole 'bought from goodwill' and no subscription approach.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

wkearney99 said:


> Heh. Wait til he tries to cop that attitude over on the 'other' forum. They'll eat him alive, or better yet, just ignore him.
> 
> You really can't jump into a forum copping that much attitude and expect to get any help at all. Really. Especially not with the whole 'bought from goodwill' and no subscription approach.


So you think they'll know how to "deal" with him? : - )


----------



## johnd01 (Dec 17, 2002)

If you are going to use the system for other than record video you would be better of getting some other platform to play with. The IO on this box is set up for vidio and If you run vidio with any of the tivo software you need to subscribe. If you want to start from scathc and build a disk that will boot in that box.... Well good luck... get your self a netbook to play with...


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

unitron said:


> So you think they'll know how to "deal" with him? : - )


>rimshot<
I'm sure they have a "database" that helps with his kind...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

To bluntly put this: If you want to modify the Tivo as a Media Center, forget it. Get a Media center PC.


----------

